# Security



## potroastV2 (Sep 7, 2006)

This site is now secure, moving to the new software plugged a lot of holes where we were vaulnerable. However if you are on our site then you are visiting others as well, wether you are surfing from work or you are surfing from home. You computer will leave digital fingerprints wherever you go but there are little tricks of the trade you can use to put a mask over your face.

1) Use proxy servers, a proxy server is defined as :
*Proxy Server:* [SIZE=-1]A server that acts as an intermediary between a workstation user and the Internet so that the enterprise can ensure security, administrative control, and caching service. A proxy server is associated with or part of a gateway server that separates the enterprise network from the outside network and a firewall server that protects the enterprise network from outside intrusion.

Now your next question is.... how do I use it, well being the internet that it is information is free so lets pull up google and find a nice site that will help us out. The search for free Proxy Server brings up this page: [/SIZE]Proxy 4 Free: Proxy List - Page 1 now this list, a list of random proxy servers available, If you want to dig deeper there are programs out there that will help you scan for proxies.

Now to use these numbers op up internet explorer and do the following
1) Tools -> Internet Options -> Connections -> Lan settings
2) Click the checkbox where it says Use proxy server for your LAN
3) Put in the ip address and port listed on the page above and test to make sure it works. If it doesnt work go down the list till you find one that works.

Other then that don't give out your address phone number etc....

Stay Safe
Rollitup


----------



## jondoe69 (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey there,

In the spirit of being safe....I now use a proxy server when surfing rollitup.org. I have run into some problems when it comes to posting photos.

The problem is....I can not post. I have compressed my photos so they will fit and when I try to post....my computer just waits, and waits and waits. 

Before I used the proxy server I was able to post....no problem.

Any suggestions?

Thanks,

JonDoe69 
</IMG></IMG>


----------



## Bigbud (Feb 25, 2007)

jondoe69 said:


> Hey there,
> 
> In the spirit of being safe....I now use a proxy server when surfing rollitup.org. I have run into some problems when it comes to posting photos.
> 
> ...


 
easy way around your problem is to load your photos on to photobucket.com then use the IMG code and copy and paste it onto your post..!

this is where i keep all my photos not just ones i use on this site


----------



## absolutezeroLAN (Feb 25, 2007)

I like to use operator. OperaTor - Opera + Tor + Privoxy | letwist it uses a proxy in combination with going through the TOR network. zero configuration on your part, just open the .zip file and run the .exe. no setup needed as it's ment to run off a thumb drive.


----------



## jondoe69 (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks Big Bud and others!

I'll try it out and see if that helps.

Appreciate the assistance.

Grow Strong,

 
</IMG>


----------

